# (MN)(MO) Fox Red Lab at Stud $650



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Hunting Memories, SH (Tanner)
Tanner has a solid Field Champion/ Master Hunter bloodline. He has an outstanding personality, calm and quick to learn. Loves the water, has excellent marking abilities. OFA good LR-200581G24M, elbows normal LR-EL56741M24, EIC clear (D13-010144), CNM clear (40575), CERF normal (LR-376833).
Sire: FC, AFC Gunstock's Topshelve Snap Decision, (FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander X Cougars Goin For Alleyoopmgp MH) 
Dam: Muddywater Amazing Grace (FC AFC, CFC Money Talks II x White Oak BC's Jenny, daughter of FC AFC Fox Hollow's Little Buddy and a full sister to our Stoney, MH, QAA). Tanner is a proven reproducer of high drive fox red pups. 




More photos can be viewed on our website.


----------

